# Mounting or Mating?



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys! Sorry it's been so long since I've actually posted.

To sum it up, we finally went October 24th to get our second rattie, Dot. Breeder said she was a she, didn't think much of it. Did a one week intro, no problems, besides Dot always trying to mount Kari (which I just figured was a show of dominance).

Well on November 2nd? (I'm up on nights, so it was early morning.) The day they where supposed to be moving in together. They where playing around and suddenly Kari bend her back in (like when rats mate). So I parted them right away, which made me feel bad since Kari seriously wouldn't leave the side of Dot's cage until I removed Dot from the room an hour or two later (after everyone woke up and I could move the cage back into my sister's room).

So of course fearing babies, I went straight to the internet to look everywhere, and of course have heard many stories of wrongly sexed rats and of boys who didn't have their balls in yet (here and facebook). Checking Dot, it looks like a she but doesn't have nipples (that can be felt or seen anyway) or of course, balls.

We choose to give them a week or two apart to see what happens, and I ended up having to take Kari with me to my fiance's parent's house.

So my questions. Did I just freak out and it was just Kari thinking it was mating or was in heat, or what? I hate to keep them apart if it ends up it was nothing (though I probably will either way, since I don't want no babies, lol).

PICS of Dot's bum; I tried my best --- *http://tinyurl.com/ok7jwyj*


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I see no vaginal slit but I also see no balls.


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah. I've asked many people but no one's been able to give me a answer. lol

Also why we're trying to wait a week or two to see if Dot "grows any" (or also by that point Kari would be starting to show if she's pregnant, I would think?).


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

That looks like a girl. Mounting is not uncommon even with exclusively girls. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?70057-why-is-my-female-rat-humping-the-others..


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks _inod_.

Like I said, dominance for sure, but as soon as it looked like mating I freaked. Haha.

I know I'm going back home Wednesday night or Thursday, since fiance has work Friday/Saturday. So I'll defiantly get Dot out again then and figure out a plan from there, though I'll probably still keep them apart until next week.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She looks very much female to me. Girls go into heat every 3-5 days, my five mount one another when in heat; the arched back, vibrating ears, the whole shebang. Males jewels drop at day 19 but even if they hold them in they will have dropped by now. Another way to tell is if she has a line running from her vagina to her anus, which she does. I'm positive that she's really a she.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not convinced that's a girl. I've got 4 girls and that looks like a little penis to me. It's bigger than the little bump my girls have there and I also don't see any vaginal opening.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The first pic I see has a vagina.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> I'm not convinced that's a girl. I've got 4 girls and that looks like a little penis to me. It's bigger than the little bump my girls have there and I also don't see any vaginal opening.


I think in general sexing rats is different than sexing humans. In that, I mean, a human baby is pretty obvious - either an outtie or innie. Trying to apply the same to rats doesn't work great because the female urethra is often confused with being a penis. There is a vaginal opening, but it's in shadow in these pictures so makes it harder to see.


----------

